# Happy Birthday Terrormaster



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my loving hubby Terrormaster!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, TM!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy B-day dude! Many happy returns!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, TM!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Terrormaster!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the great birthday wishes.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday master, and many many more to come.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Terrormaster!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Terrormaster. I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!! *


----------

